# How deep do we pot the rhizome of the plant?



## leeaun (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, am busy repotting some newly acquired barerooted multiflorals and wondering if I should expose the rhizome above the potting material (worried about rots) or should it be just below? Or should I just top dress it with sphag to cover the rhizome like what is commonly done for phrags? Any advice please?


----------



## troy (Feb 8, 2017)

Depends on what phrag, generally you want to pot up to where the bottom leaves are, up to the bottom of the leaves, the eye of the plant are just below that


----------



## leeaun (Feb 8, 2017)

troy said:


> Depends on what phrag, generally you want to pot up to where the bottom leaves are, up to the bottom of the leaves, the eye of the plant are just below that



Oh thanks for the fact about the nodes. What about for multifloral paphs or paphs in general?


----------



## troy (Feb 8, 2017)

Thats how I pot up all my paphs and phrags


----------

